# Escambia Bay bridge



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Met my friend Bud near the bridge and started catching some Asian shore crabs then launched the boat and hit the middle of the bridge. We hooked up at 9 with his friend Owen who lost the first fish which bent the hook. Bud hooks up with the first fish in the boat but undersized. Second was bud again this time 14". Third fish was me with an 11.5" fish. Caught another at 12.5". Double hook up for me and Bud putting another in the boat and mine thrown back. We head to Garcon point for some reds and trout on artificial lures with no luck. We head in for lunch and pick up Owens girl. We head back to another spot and Owens girl Dana hooks up on a 14" fish. Afterward I hook up and the fish comes and pulls the hook. Missed another fish to the pylons. Switch sides again and Dana hooks up again while Owen doesn't and brings in a 13" sheepshead. I hook up with a nice fish which almost pulled the rod out of my hands. 
Final tally in the cooler. 
Bud- 3
Me- 3
Owen- 0
Dana- 2


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pictures or it didnt happen!!!!! Good report


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sheepies
Just my three.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good going on some good eats!!!


----------

